# Food Safety News - 03/30/2022 Beach Beat: Babies are at least as important as dogs — feds need to stand up



## daveomak.fs (Mar 30, 2022)

*Beach Beat: Babies are at least as important as dogs — feds need to stand up*
By Coral Beach on Mar 30, 2022 12:05 am
– oPINION – Is the safety of dog food as important as the safety of infant formula? That is the question facing officials at the Food and Drug Administration, but they aren’t talking about it much. In recent days the FDA and the Department of Justice announced that Bravo Packing Inc., an animal food manufacturing... Continue Reading


*A food and agriculture theme emerging for next Supreme Court session*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 30, 2022 12:03 am
Beginning next October, the Supreme Court session will have a food and agriculture theme going for it. The high court has already agreed to hear two blockbuster cases involving the Clean Water Act and California’s Proposition 12. And while the National Corn Growers Association failed to get the court to review year-round E15 gasoline, Bayer... Continue Reading


*Company directors get help with food safety guide*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2022 12:02 am
The Institute of Food Science and Technology (IFST) has published a food safety guide for directors of companies in the sector. The group said it hopes to reinforce placement of food safety on the agenda of every board of directors involved with the production, processing, sale and supply of food to consumers. Food safety is... Continue Reading


*UK and Irish agencies warn of risks from fake Wonka chocolate bars*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2022 12:00 am
Food agencies in Great Britain and Ireland have warned about the food safety risks posed by a fake chocolate bar. Food Standards Scotland (FSS) and the Food Standards Agency (FSA) told people not to buy or eat counterfeit Wonka Bars, which are being sold in shops and online in the countries. The agencies said it... Continue Reading


----------

